# Recomendación de libro para programar pics



## voyteck (Dic 14, 2010)

Buen día compañeros estoy bastante interesado en esto de los microcontroladores y me gustaria aprender a programarlos para realizar dos tres caprichos en proyectos que tengo en mente. He leido ya algo en el foro, articulos y demas, pero me gustaria que alguien me recomendara un libro, se que hay buenos tutoriales en el foro pero preferiria comprar el libro ademas de que se me hace una buena adquisicion. Por lo pronto se que en ccs es mas sencillo programarlos, no se si exista algun libro que explique su programacion en este entorno, yo se programar en c. Acabo de comprar mi quemador de pics y dos 16f877a para empezar a experimentar, espero puedan ayudarme.

saludos y gracias.


----------



## Meta (Dic 14, 2010)

Si es para ensamblador este que he vosto me ha ayudado bastante.

http://www.pic16f84a.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=66&Itemid=87


----------



## Rodnog (Dic 15, 2010)

Bueno, no entendí muy bien porqué borraron mi respuesta, pero bueno, acá va de nuevo, "sin los links" para que no me reten...

El libro que te recomiendo al 100% si es que querés aprender rápido, fácil y seguro, es "Compilador C CCS y Simulador proteus para microcontroladores PIC" de "Eduardo García Breijo". Es un excelente libro.

Vas a ver que leyendo algunas hojas nomas ya vas a poder hacer un proyecto! 

Saludos!

Rodnog!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2010)

Rodnog dijo:


> Bueno, no entendí muy bien porqué borraron mi respuesta, ...



*Normas del Foro 2.9* Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar ni difundir información que promueva el plagio, la piratería, la divulgación de números de serie, crack o similares, o copias no autorizadas de material protegido por derechos de autor.


----------



## voyteck (Dic 16, 2010)

gracias por su ayuda compañeros, rodnog precisamente a eso me referia algo que te guiara y te permitiera empezar a experimentar desde el inicio.
Espero no tener problemas para encontrar el libro aca en México.

saludos


----------



## sangreaztk (Dic 16, 2010)

Yo te recomiendo el siguiente libro, que usa como base el PIC16F877, nadamás que maneja asm (no C).

MICROCONTROLADORES <<PIC>>
Diseño práctico de aplicaciones
SEGUNDA PARTE: PIC 16F87X
José M. Angulo, Susana Romero, Ignacio Angulo
Editorial: McGrawHill

Saludos!


----------



## voyteck (Dic 21, 2010)

gracias compañero, checare ambos ejemplares a ver que tal y me pondre a leer en estas vacaciones, que ya tengo la mente llena de proyectos pero me siento atado de manos al no saber como programarlos.

saludos


----------



## escarsoft (Dic 22, 2010)

comprate el libro de EDUARDO GARCIA BREIJO viene con cd incluido me parece bueno tiene ejemplos en css y ademas estan simulados en proteus


----------



## picaficionado (Dic 25, 2010)

Le recomiendo el libro que vende en el enlace, es de un Ecuatoriano y utiliza un lenguaje muy sencillo, yo lo compre en formato PDF y me ha facilitado mas la programación.

www.automasis.es.tl


----------

